# Job Hunting Blues



## codingkath (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone applied for a job at Nicka & Associates or Advanced Professionals? I applied for a job a few weeks ago that I had gotten off of the AAPC website in the job forum at Advanced Professionals for temporary ED coders. After about a week and a half I never heard anything from this company so I sent a follow up email. I never heard anything. Nicka and Associates was a different story. Sent my resume, Got an answer, filled out the application, They sent me a test, took the test(by the way the test was 2009 charts that were written and very, very hard to read. Sent the test back, got a response saying they saw the test and would I like an interview which led me to believe the test was good. All of this took 2 months! Then I recieve and email saying they hired someone else? Said their coding skills were better? I have been an ED coder for six years and have never had a problem. I was led on by this company for some unknown reason. I responded with an email asking if they could tell me what the problem was? Never heard another word. Very unprofessional in my eyes. This was the short version of the story.  I can't believe it is so hard to find a coding job. I have been a remote ED coder for six years and I cannot find a job? What made me laugh was that the job from Advanced Professionals was exactly what I do. I guess my point is, These companies should start treating people with a little more respect. Fine, if they hire someone else but, At least send some sort of a response. Don't just leave people hanging! Have a little respect for the people that want to work. I have just about decided to give up coding. I love it but, if you want to learn new things you better have a lot of money. And its hard to have money when nobody will give you a job or a chance! Just wanted to mention Nicka and Associates and Advanced Professionals. In my book these are two companies that I wouldn't want to work for anyway. Because, I respect people!

Coder Kath


----------



## Ana V Angeles (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a neurologist that needs a biller ASAP- you can call me at my cellphone 773-860-9044- located at Independence, MO-


----------



## codingkath (Sep 5, 2012)

*For Ana V Angeles*

Thanks so much Ana, but I don't do billing. I am an ED coder and am looking for a remote position. Again, Thank You!

Coder Kath


----------



## galcazar10@gmail.com (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Ana, would the billing be a remote position? Thanks, Gloria


----------



## cordelia (Sep 6, 2012)

I am sorry. I have run into this with a few different coding companies, where they send you illegible, out of date coding tests and then take months to get back to you. I have since decided to no longer waste my time with these employers. If they can't be bothered to update their coding test, they are not a company I want to work for. 

I had this awhile back where I went through quite the back and forth for a couple of months taking multiple rounds of tests, telling me I did well each time, only to be told in the end that there had been some confusion and the job I thought I was in the process of testing for had already been filled!! Needless to say I was not happy they wasted so much of my time. 

I'll admit I do not stay in a job very long, about 2 years before I move on. I know many are concerned with job hopping and employee loyalty. I am about as loyal to my employer as they are to me. Employers have long since stopped appreciating/respecting their employees. It seems their attitude now is that we are all easily replaced. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## JOBBIE618 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Newbee*

Hi all, I am a new grad in medical coding/billing. Any ideas how I can get a job? I have applied for 2 apprenticeships and not even a call back.  I am also a surgical RN of 36 years so I have extensive experience in procedures and anatomy etc.  I really want to do this.
Also when I researched taking the CPA exam it was recommended that I work for 6 months before taking the exam.  How can I do that if I can't get a job and all that I have found want at least 2 or more years experience.  I am very frustrated.  I have even tried Doctor Practices.

Any Help???


----------



## carolfriday (Oct 6, 2012)

Try Clinical Coding Solutions. That is all they do. I see lots of job postings for ED, I am surprised you are having a hard time. Good Luck. I am also looking...I like E/M auditing and there is NOTHING out there....


----------



## ossierand (Oct 9, 2012)

I know excatly what you mean I have interviewed with Nicka & associates as well, same thing happened to me and actually I go the same response as well. so it is not just you.


----------



## codingkath (Oct 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

HI Ossierand, After a time of searching for jobs you do start to get the feeling that it is you.
Thanks for the little lift. 

Coderkath


----------



## sfasano (Jun 23, 2016)

*Nicka and Associates*

I got a call from Nicka and Associates and they scheduled an interview with a VP.  I talked to this person and she asked me to send references and they would check them out and make me an offer.  I emailed several times and they told me that they were waiting on calls back from my references.  All my associates that I gave of reference said they never got a call from this company.  So I pretty much gave up on it.


----------

